# bino recomendation



## wshooks (Sep 22, 2009)

wantin oppinion on the best 10power binnocular 350 and under.....i know all the hi dollar names are "better" but im not in colorado and have small budget!

thanks in advance


----------



## marknga (Sep 22, 2009)

Lots of threads on here regarding bino's, do a search and you can find some good reading.
I have a pair of Leupold Windriver Mesa's 8X42 and love them.
Find them from about 175 to 199 usually.

Good luck.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 22, 2009)

Nikon Monarch or Leupolds, go look through both and see which ones suit your eyes the best.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 22, 2009)

yep what gadget said.  

I prefer leupold wind river cascades at 10x42.  can get them under $300 on the web.  great quality and have lasted me for years


----------



## wshooks (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great advice Gadget.


----------



## hogman3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Binocs*

Nikon Monarch 10X


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Aug 16, 2010)

Hogman, I am sure that everyone appreciates your opinions, but can you quit digging up gear review threads from over a year ago?


----------



## bocephus1 (Aug 16, 2010)

nikon monarch 10x42


----------



## deadend (Aug 16, 2010)

Vortex Diamondback


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 16, 2010)

There are plenty of good bino's in that price range, many mentioned here in these posts.  I just bought a pair of Vortex I really like.  I was convinced I wanted 10 power prior to looking at both the 8 & 10 power.   Wasn't even close.  8 power gave better field of view and were more stable


----------



## gr8full2day (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice thread...I need some binos as well...Thanks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2010)

You can get the Weaver Grand Slam 10x32 for $250 here http://www.rmammo.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=167&products_id=272

But i think the 8.5x45 would be better...the best price i found on those is $310 shipped on amazon.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 18, 2010)

i've had a pair of Leupold Wind River 10x50 Mesas for 8yrs or more and i love them. They have great glass for the money but may not be any better than compairable brands. However they may be a bit on the heavy side for some people  (you may want to look at the roof prism binocs. in 8 or 10x). It just depends on what type of hunting you are doing.


----------



## RangerJ (Aug 22, 2010)

I have read a lot about the Zen Rays being very good for the price.I don't own a pair yet but I think I will soon.


----------



## Woodshog (Aug 26, 2010)

I recently purchased a set of Leupold Acadia 10x42 and love them. My friend bought a pair of Nikon 10x50 and after a day of using mine he was going to return his and get a set of Leupold. They are easier to get in focus and on target than any I have tried. BPS had them on sale for 199 but i am not sure how long the sale was going to last.


----------



## Robert405 (Oct 17, 2010)

Minox. Very comparable to more expensive glass.


----------



## germag (Oct 17, 2010)

Huh...you would think that in 13 months time the OP would have bought a pair already.....


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 17, 2010)

He's still window shopping.


----------



## germag (Oct 17, 2010)

I reckon so.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but for anyone else who may be looking for some Nikon Monarch ATB's, Cabelas has the black 10x42 on sale for $235 shipped.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Niko...lProducts&Ntt=nikon+monarch&Ntt=nikon+monarch


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Oct 25, 2010)

Nikon Monarch get my vote.  Spend some extra money on good binos if you can.  I know I did and I had a much better time last season hunting with them.  I just wish I had bought them sooner.  I had been using an old pair of cheap (sub 100$) Bushnells and I always had to put them away before dark because I couldn't see anything with them.  I'd have to use my scope to make out deer (which isn't safe) so I finally decided it was time to make an upgrade.  

Most binos look the same in broad daylight but closer to dark or on cloudy days a better pair will go a long ways.  No reason to get the 10x42 because I feel like I can see everything I need with 8x mag.  If I was going out west again I might pick up a 10x mag pair but for South Georgia under 300yards you'll be able to judge him pretty quick.

If you have a good pair of binos you'll end up using them more than you'd ever thought and I saw plenty of deer last season because I was glassing the edges more, but no telling how many deer I missed because I was to busy watching the wildlife.


----------



## wshooks (Nov 5, 2010)

you guys crack me up! over a year later and still posting....this is my second season with the nikon monarch atb 10X. i love them. i had the left eye cup break i sent it back to nikon for repairs no questions asked....great customer service!


----------

